# Source for EmBird compatible thread palettes



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

I have been looking at EmBird. Is there a website / websites where I can download thread palettes for EmBird?

-James Leonard


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Been a while since I have been to embird but when you buy a design they give you the color chart and I believe 3 different brands to use. All you would have to do is good the brandplus color chart (such as sulkiecolorchart)


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

James

Embird comes with 50+ thread charts already loaded. Were you looking for a specific thread brand ?

BobK


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

No, I was wondering if the thread manufacturers make the thread palettes. It seems hard for Embird to have sampled every thread from 50 sources and gotten good onscreen display values.

-James


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

I don't know how Embird or any other embroidery software determines thread colors but unless you use a very good, well calibrated monitor James ... no onscreen thread colors will be completely accurate. There can be a great variation in colors from one monitor to the next.

Many embroidery programs [including Embird] allow you to adjust / create thread colors so that you can closely match your onscreen color to an actual thread sample .... but not worth the time and effort in my opinion.

BobK


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Yeah,

I would assume that any software that attempted to do this would have good color management and the computer monitor would be calibrated for viewing under an Ott light (5000K daylight) type light source. I use the same lights that I shoot with in my home photo studio to view my photos in a color managed environment.

-James


----------



## oldkush (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi James

You may very well be right about software companies using a daylight source when trying to match thread colors, I don't know.

But if it is, I'm not so sure that ... 

1) this would be a standard practice used by all embroidery software developers 

2) it really matters because once the software is loaded into an end users computer, much of that onscreen color depends on the users computer monitor 

Have a great evening.

BobK


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

jemmyell said:


> Hi,
> 
> No, I was wondering if the thread manufacturers make the thread palettes. It seems hard for Embird to have sampled every thread from 50 sources and gotten good onscreen display values.
> 
> -James


Not sure, but I think the thread manufacturers provide Embird (and other software companies) with color formulas, kind of like PMS color formulas.


----------



## thestitchwitch (Apr 2, 2010)

*As others have mentioned, Embird has built in thread libraries. Their newest release has added even more.

Unless you are on a VERY high resolution, high end monitor, none of the colors look like the actual threads. Your best bet is to request swatch color cards from the supplier or brand you are wanting to see. I have found this to be the BEST method of color matching, color choosing, etc. 

I've yet to find a color onscreen, that looks the same in the actual thread---except for black and white. And, funny thing, there are different shades of both colors!

I would just get sample cards, samples or color swatches. Most of the larger thread manu. make their color cards out of actual thread so you can see the ACTUAL color.

I use Embird, myself...and LOVE the program. I have several of the plug ins, as well.

Good luck.
*


----------

